

Ask HN: Would it be possible to make a collective to stop some patent whoring? - 3pt14159

The current system sucks. Imagine if, however, a number of companies and individuals join a collective. The legal structure can be whatever it needs to be, but essentially the only people that get sued by the collective are people outside the collective that is suing someone <i>in</i> the collective. I say this as a libertarian, so I'm far from a populist but enough is enough.<p>After a while market forces would make it unfeasible for real companies to operate outside the collective so the only people doing the suing would be complete patent trolls and then the law could be changed to sunset the existence of them.<p>There could even be an entrance fee that gets distributed equally to each company on a proportion of the number of their patents, furthering the financial incentive to join earlier. Not sure about this last idea though because it feels like a pyramid scheme.
======
nextparadigms
I think that's how Intellectual Ventures was born.

------
psawaya
Similar: <http://www.openinventionnetwork.com/about.php>

------
pbreit
<http://www.mpegla.com/>

